

BBC Android app to map UK mobile coverage - poissonpie
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13874818

======
eftpotrm
A nice idea, but two weeks in the summer seems a bit of a brief dat gathering
period for this. Let it run for longer to pick up more users and data and the
utility will surely be far higher?

------
antihero
I actually thought of this ages ago but didn't act on it. Glad someone big is
doing it so this might be effective.

------
gaius
I am really not convinced that a taxpayer-funded body should be promoting one
particular mobile brand over another. Where are the iPhone, BB and Windows
apps for this?

~~~
omh
This is difficult for the BBC - where would they draw the line about which
phones should be supported? They drew similar criticism in the other direction
with their iPlayer site that supported iPhone but no other manufacturer.

In this case, Rory Cellan-Jones mentioned on Twitter that there's no iPhone
app because they couldn't make it work in the background.
(<http://twitter.com/#!/ruskin147/status/92857222861824000>)

~~~
gaius
So how about not doing it at all? Where in the charter does it say the BBC
should be doing anything other than TV and radio?

